# دارة تحكم (لاسلكيا) في محرك كهربائي.



## إصرار أبدا (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم: أرجو منكم أفادكم الله أن تزودوني بدارة تحكم عن بعد بمحرك كهربائي ,حيث يكون التحكم إلى الأمام و إلى الخلف و التوقف في أي لحظة (وضعية), ملاحظة: المحرك سيستعمل في فتح و غلق باب الكاراج. وبارك الله فيكم.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 ديسمبر 2007)

أخى
معذرة لا أرى ضرورة للتوقف الفجائى فى اى وضعية
عادة ابواب الكاراج تعمل بضغطة واحدة لعكس الحركة فإن كان مغلق يفتح والعكس


----------



## إصرار أبدا (19 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم: مشكور أخي ماجد على الرد, لكن هناك أوقات لاتحتاج لفتح الباب كليتا بل إلى النصف أو الثلث أو... فإذا بإمكانك أن تساعدني فلك جزيل الشكر, وشكرا لإهتمامك ومتابعة طلبات الإخوة جزاك الله خيرا وعيدكم مبارك أعاده الله عليكم بالخير كل عام .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 ديسمبر 2007)

يمكنك استخدام ترددين واحد لفتح الباب والآخر للغلق
للتمييز بين الترددين انزل بيانات القطعة LM567 و تأكد من شركة National فهى اكثر شرحا و دوائر
الموقع
http://www.alldatasheet.com
القطعة يمكنها ان تتحكم فى ريلاى مباشرة
واحد للفتح والآخر للغلق


----------



## إصرار أبدا (24 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم: لكن أخي ماجد سبق , أن ذكرت أني لست متخصص, أستطيع فقط تطبيق دارة موجودة, لذا أرجو عند المداخلة الآتية أن تضع الدارة إذا بالإمكان و أرجو أن لا تنسى التوقف في أي نقطة خلال مسار الغلق (الباب), لا يهم المدى فقط 15 أو 20 متر تكفي . مشكور. السلام


----------



## alsaneyousef (26 ديسمبر 2007)

8-channel RF receiver schematic


----------



## إصرار أبدا (26 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم : شكرا alsaneyousef على المرور الكريم, إذا ممكن شوية وقت من وقتك الثمين لشرح عمل الدارتين, وكذالك المكونات لهما و مشكور مسبقا. السلام


----------



## أسامة المهندس (4 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------

